# اهمية تعريب العلوم



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (19 مارس 2011)

تعتبر من أهم القضايه التي يجب أن تلتفت إليها الأمة العربية بل وتأخذ خطوة إيجابية نحوها لأهميتها البالغة 
نحن نريد أن نعرف الآن إن كان الظن في إستخدام اللغة الأجنبية على حساب اللغة العربية إن هذا هوالسبيل لملاحقة العصربعلومه وتقنياته ومتطلبات حاجة السوق العالمي من خلال مهارات لغوية عالية فنسأل انفسنا هنا ( ما ذا فعلنا طيلة الفطرة التي إستخدمنا فيها اللغة الأجنبية التي قاربت على قرن هل اضاف إستخدام اللغة الأجنبيةفي تعليمنالأمتنا أي إضافة تنموية ؟وهل توجد أمة صغر أم كبر عدد أبنائها تنتج علماً وتنشر بحوثها بغير لغتها؟
بالطبع لم يضف إستخدام اللغة الأجنبيةالإضافات الملحوظة التي نستطيع ذكرها ولاتوجد أمة في واقع الأمر تستخدم في المؤسسات التعليمية غير لغتها الأم على سبيل المثال دول أوربا ودول اسيا التي ظهر ت فيها أوجه التنمية بشكل ملحوظ ومن الدلائل على أهمية تلقى العلم بالغة التحدث وحرص الدول المتقدمة على نقل العلوم باللغات التي يتحدثون بها تشير إحصاءات منظمة الأمم المتحدة إلى وجود تسعة عشر دولة فى صدارة العالم تقنياً يتراوح عدد سكانها بين ثلاثة ملايين وثمانمائة ألف نسمةً وبين واحد وتسعون ومائتى مليوناً يسير فيها التعليم والبحث العلمي بلغاتها القومية ولا توجد دولة عربية واحدة ضمن هذه المجموعة من الدول
وحينما نتكلم على اللغة العربية من حيث إستيعابها للعلوم الأخرى سوف نجد مثال واضح وضوح الشمس ليؤكد لنا إنها بالفعل قادرة حيث نقل علماء العرب بعض علوم الغرب وترجمت إلى العربية بل وقامو بالتطويرفيها 
ونفس المثال مع علماء الغرب قامو بنقل وترجمة علوم العلماء العرب من العربية إلى اللغات التي تمثل أوطانهم

_ يقول الدكتور محمد يونس عبد السميع الحملاوى أستاذ هندسة الحاسبات كلية الهندسة جامعة الأزهر في بحث منشور فى ندوة مقومات التدريس الجامعى باللغة العربية التى عقدت بالقاهرة 
(يقضى طلبة الكليات العملية فى الجامعة الكثير من وقتهم وجهدهم فى إهدار واضح لهذا الوقت و الجهد من خلال الدراسة بلغة أخرى غير اللغة التى يمارس بها الطالب حياته. فنسبة لا يستهان بها من وقته يضيع (حتى فى السنوات النهائية للدرجة الجامعية الأولى) فى ترجمة المصطلحات؛ مما يؤثر على الوقت المتاح للتحصيل وبالتالى على مستوى استيعابه لأساسيات العلم المختلفة. ويقود ذلك إلى النظر لمعرفة سبب تدريس العلوم بلغة غير لغة الأم فى مجتمعاتنا المختلفة فلا نجد لها سبباً إلا محاولة تقليد كل ما هو أجنبى مما أودى بأمتنا إلى فقد الثقة فى نفسها وقدراتها. ودارت العجلة لتؤدى إلى دوامة التخلف الذى نعيشه فى مجتمعاتنا، حيث أننا وخلال ما يقرب من قرن كانت دراستنا العلمية بلغة أجنبية ولم يؤد ذلك إلى تفوق ما؛ بل على العكس أدى ذلك بالإضافة إلى أسباب أخرى، إلى مزيد من التخلف عن ركب الحضارة رغم أن إسهامنا فى مسيرة الحضارة الإنسانية قديماً ليس محل شك وبالتالى فان من حقنا وواجبنا أن يكون لنا حالياً إسهام واضح فى مسيرة التقدم)
طبعا وهذا الإسهام الذي نريده لن يأتي من فراغ بل من عزيمة قوية في تحقيق هذا الهدف السامي لترقى أمتا 
نحن نأمل في تعريب جميع العلوم ودراستها بالغة العربية التي تمثل كيان الآمة والتي أثبتت البحوث أن نسبة تحصيل أي فرد حينما يدرس باللغة التي يتحدث بها أكبر بكثير من نسبة تحصيله لو درس بالغة مختلفة
ونحن لا ننفي ضرورة تعلم إحدى اللغات الأجنبية وإتقانها نطقا وكتابة لتكون سندا لنا فى الاطلاع على الثقافات الأجنبية ولكن ليس على حساب هويتنا وتاريخنا بل وتقدمنا وإذدهارنا بين الأمم 
نأمل من المسؤلين عن هذا في أنحاء الوطن العربي أن لا يغفلو أهمية دور تعريب العلوم والدراسة باللغة العربية لأنها تمثل دعامة اساسية في مسيرة التقدم وإذدهار العلم وتعطي لنا شيء من الحفاظ على الهويةوالإحساس بالذات العربية وأن يكون هناك حل حاسم بعيدا عن التسويف.


----------

